
Methane Matters - dharma1
http://earthobservatory.nasa.gov/Features/MethaneMatters/
======
dharma1
The article says you need low flying planes to spot individual leaks - luckily
doesn't seem true anymore - this can now be done by satellites.

[http://www.jpl.nasa.gov/news/news.php?feature=6535](http://www.jpl.nasa.gov/news/news.php?feature=6535)

